# Powder paint help



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I only do a dozen of a color at a time so I dip my jigs into the bottle of powder paint. I often get too much on and end up with jigs with a nose like Pinochio. I thought about getting a fluid bed, but then I would spend a lot of time cleaning out the bottle between colors.

There must be a better way as powder paint makes great jigs. Maybe I'm heating the jig too much?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Overheating and too much time in the powder can cause the problems you are describing. You have to dip them in and out pretty fast. Also, the paint is densely packed in the jar which can tend to glob up. Without a fluid bed, it can be a little less than ideal and take practice to get it right. You can also try coating a little paint brush with powder and tap it over your work as you turn it. It's a good way to do multiple color combos. You just have to learn how to lightly dust it without dropping chunks of paint in spots.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out TJ's tackle. They have a fluid bed that you get two cups with it, and you can buy extra cups if you want.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I do thousands a year. like it was said heat dip remove quickly. after a few I'll put the cap on shake the jar and repeat. I also use a heat gun on low for a few seconds on each side of the jigs.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

As was previously mentioned, overheating causes problems. Try heating jig less, and dip quickly. When you dip, swish or stir like motion helps. In and out quickly. Practice makes perfect. You'll get the hang of it. When you fist heat and dip, sometimes you 'll see it was'nt hot enough, to take paint ok....just reheat after it's dipped, and alot of times it'll turn out ok. You can even re dip it quickly, but in most part you might end up with too much paint. Don't get discouraged...it takes a little practice. Bigger jigs will take a bit longer to heat, and rotate the jig some as heating to get even heat. Also take a paint brush, or small stir stick, and after each dip, lightly stir paint in the jar...as it gets packed somewhat after you dip awhile. I built a couple fluid beds, and if you do a search , you can find plans to make cups. I have a bunch of TJ's cups in different sizes, and they are the answer. Good luck. Just try heating your jigs a little less time, initually, and i believe it will help .


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Mrwiggler said:


> As was previously mentioned, overheating causes problems. Try heating jig less, and dip quickly. When you dip, swish or stir like motion helps. In and out quickly. Practice makes perfect. You'll get the hang of it. When you fist heat and dip, sometimes you 'll see it was'nt hot enough, to take paint ok....just reheat after it's dipped, and alot of times it'll turn out ok. You can even re dip it quickly, but in most part you might end up with too much paint. Don't get discouraged...it takes a little practice. Bigger jigs will take a bit longer to heat, and rotate the jig some as heating to get even heat. Also take a paint brush, or small stir stick, and after each dip, lightly stir paint in the jar...as it gets packed somewhat after you dip awhile. I built a couple fluid beds, and if you do a search , you can find plans to make cups. I have a bunch of TJ's cups in different sizes, and they are the answer. Good luck. Just try heating your jigs a little less time, initually, and i believe it will help .


it depend on the size of the jig,how long to heat that.
count to 5 or 10 or more til the first jig is perfect,then duplicate your counting and it will be perfect.
I was even doing that,put paint in 4" shelow cup,from yougurt and put plastic tea spon in aech cup,when jig was redy,i grab with spoon powder and relese that on jig over the cup.it work good if you have right temperature.
the first could be ruf but when you finish and bake them in oven 350 degree 20 minutes,everithing is even and the powder is harder,the baking cure the powder,you do not have to bake them but is beter.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup..what Ido is pour as many jigs in the mold as I want, I usually pour 25 or 30 jigs at a time. .after I remove the jigs from the mold...I use needle nose pliers to hold the jig by the shank of the hook.. I hold it back over the lead pot for a minute or so until the jig head is heated up ...and then I swish it around in the powder paint, and then I hold it back over the lead pot to cure for about 30 seconds.....this is the absolute fastest and easiest way I have ever made jigs

.. don't worry about painting 25 jigs and hanging them in the oven for two hours, that's just stupid and takes way too much time. Forget about using a lighter, just ruins your thumb after an hour .. all you have to do is pour the jig in the mold, remove it from the mold, reheat the jig over the hot lead pot..dip it in the paint, and then hold it over the pot again to cure the paint


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I use forceps to hold my jigs by the hook eye or I get the paint clogging up they eye. Then you know why this stuff does not chip.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I always keep a toothpick in with the powderpaint so I can stir it up every 3 jigs or so. It works best if the paint is kept fluffy.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Starpup...how much powder paint are you putting on the jig head?

I swipe the jig head around one time in the jar of powdered paint...it does put some paint on the eye of the hook initially... but when I hold it back over the lead pot to heat it up and cure the paint..,the paint in the eye shrinks and the hole stays open.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Star1pup said:


> I use forceps to hold my jigs by the hook eye or I get the paint clogging up they eye. Then you know why this stuff does not chip.


heat a paper clip or old broke hook up. will pass straight thru the paint with no problem.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

9Left said:


> Starpup...how much powder paint are you putting on the jig head?
> 
> I swipe the jig head around one time in the jar of powdered paint...it does put some paint on the eye of the hook initially... but when I hold it back over the lead pot to heat it up and cure the paint..,the paint in the eye shrinks and the hole stays open.


I do think I'm using too much powder paint. Thanks to all of you guys on this thread I'll try to do better.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ok... like I said earlier, hold the jig head over the lead pot with a pair of forceps or needle nose… Then when the jig is good and hot, I swipe the hot jig in the powder paint one time, then the jig goes back over the hot lead pot to cure… The initial coating of powder does cover the eye..but it shrinks right down when heated...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you're like me, your dipping speed will be faster working out of a container with more room than the bottle. Trying to see how deep to go can slow you down. Try pouring the powder into a container that's deep enough to cover your jig head. Lure boxes work well for this. Make sure to get the unused paint back in the jar asap. You don't want moisture getting into it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's been several years since I powder painted anything. This thread has me wanting to break them out again. I was really into making my own spoons and blade baits for a while. Here are some of my old creations. They are made from brass/copper tubing and lead (like sink and toilet overflow lines)


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Made my own fluid bed out of an aquarium aerator, scrap wood, caulk, small valve, pvc pipe and a vacuum bag.



















Made a cup for each color paint and I swap them out as needed. Works fantastic!










I like to heat my jigs with a heat gun and then a quick dip in to the fluid bed.



















I found that it does not take much heat to get your jig up to temp for dipping into the powder paint. If it does get too hot, the paint will make those odd points on the jig. I’ve also heated them so hot that the paint will get “stringy”. Just cut the heating time down and you should be golden!

The last pic is of my workstation. Love this time of year! My 2018 lure components catalogs are here and I need to order new paint and start pouring ASAP!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

pymybob said:


> Made my own fluid bed out of an aquarium aerator, scrap wood, caulk, small valve, pvc pipe and a vacuum bag.
> View media item 80550Made a cup for each color paint and I swap them out as needed. Works fantastic!
> View media item 80552I like to heat my jigs with a heat gun and then a quick dip in to the fluid bed.
> View media item 80553
> ...


I can not go to your links,it give me eror,all of them.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Same here. Links do not work, but great info1


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

There are no links, just pics and I can see them fine. Can you see the pics?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

No pics are coming up.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

pymybob said:


> There are no links, just pics and I can see them fine. Can you see the pics?


now the pictures are in the tred.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I use small aluminum cup cake tins. Get the heavy duty ones. Pour some powder and go to town. I usually do 1-200 at a time. Dip the jig into the paint and tap te hook shank on the side to knock off the excess. 

I use lite line so I loose a lot during a season. 6# is the heaviest I use.

I hold the jig over an old Coleman stove to heat the jig dip than right back over the stove to set the powder. Place on a rack. When I get a couple hundred into the oven for abut 10-15 minutes and they paint doesn't come off.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Also,mheat lures with a heat blower, Not a propane torch(practically no control!)


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I use a heat gun standing on end. Would like to be able to hold jig with hook instead of eye. Supposed to get warmer in my unattached workshop and then will try some of what I'm learning here.


----------

